# Logo 0BA8 mit TD und PC verbinden



## preuner_94 (14 April 2015)

Guten Tag

Ich habe mir die neue LOGO! gekauft. (0BA8 12/24 RCE)

Nun möchte ich die Logo via Ethernet mit dem TD und dem PC gleichzeitig verbinden.
Da ich durch die Suche im Web nicht gescheiter worden bin, habe ich mir gedacht ich frage mal hier.


Verbindung:
PC  -> Lan1 TD - Lan2 TD -> Siemens Logo
So habe ich es zusammengesteckt.


Nun möchte ich ein Programm auf die Logo rüberspielen (flashen), ohne  die Logo direkt am PC anzuschließen. (PC -> Siemens Logo)

Ist das möglich? 
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit den IP Adressen nicht zusammen komme.
(Es kommt die Meldung: " Es besteht ein IP-Adressenkonflikt mit einem anderen System im Netzwerk")

Besitzt das TD eine eigene IP oder verwendet es die IP von der Logo selbst?

Danke!


----------



## GUNSAMS (14 April 2015)

Die Logo hat von Haus aus eine eigene IP-Adresse. Die IP-Adresse kannst aber per Menu verändern an der Logo ändern oder über die Software. Die IP-Adressen der Logo und des TDE müssen im selben Adressraum wie der des PC's liegen.
Damit das TDE mit der Logo kommunizieren kann, muss die die IP-Adresse der Logo im einem Menüpunkt des TDE einstellen.


----------



## preuner_94 (14 April 2015)

Danke

Das auswählen der Logo am TD ist mir klar - einfach im Menuepunkt...

Wenn das die fix vergebene IP vom PC ist 192.168.0.1 (habe auf diesem Pc kein Internet)
Dann gebe ich der Logo z.B. die Nummer 192.168.0.2.
Beim Programmm raufspielen wähle ich dann einfach die IP der Logo und ich kann verbinden / raufspielen (flashen)


Aber ich möchte nicht immer das TD von der Logo abhängen und nur die Logo am PC anhängen damit ich flashen kann.
Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob es möglich ist, die Geräte so zusammenhängen:

PC     ->    Lan1 TD-Lan2 TD    ->    Siemens Logo  

und mit dieser Verbindung zu flashen.

Super wäre, wenn dass ohne einem Switch möglich wäre.

Oder für was hat das TD sonst 2 Ethernet Schnittstellen?
 Sind die für eine andere Verwendung gedacht?

Lg


----------



## GUNSAMS (14 April 2015)

Ach so, du willst wissen ob du das TDE als Switch nehmen kannst? Das kannst du. Welches Ethernetkabel in welche Buchse vom TDE kommt, ist egal.


----------



## preuner_94 (14 April 2015)

Muss ich in der Software angeben wie ich die Elemente miteinander verbinde ?

Ich komme auf keinen grünen Zweig. ;-)


----------



## GUNSAMS (14 April 2015)

Nein. Aber das TDE muss auch eine IP-Adresse haben, welche im IP-Adressraum der Logo und des PCs liegt. In deinem Fall z.B. 192.168.0.3.


----------



## preuner_94 (17 April 2015)

Danke für die super Unterstützung!


----------

